# Wie bekomme ich den Pfad ohne Dateiname?



## toby138 (31. Mrz 2008)

Hi @ all

habe da ein kleineres Problem.

Wie bekomme ich den Pfad einer Datei(file) ohne den Dateiname?

MFG Tobias

PS Danke für eure Hilfen!


----------



## The_S (31. Mrz 2008)

File#getParent


----------



## toby138 (31. Mrz 2008)

COOL vielen dank!!!!


----------

